# روائع صلاح جاهين ...... وعجبى



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

نظرا لعشقى لهذا الرجل ( صلاح جاهين ) اللى كان السهل الممتنع 
حبيت انقل بعض من روائعه هنا 


 
مع ان كل الخلق من اصل طين ​ 
وكلهم بينزلوا مغمضين ​ 
بعد الدقايق والشهور والسنين ​ 
تلاقى ناس اشرار وناس طيبين​ 
عجبى ​ 

مرغم عليك ياصبح مغصوب عليك ياليل ​ 
لا دخلتها برجليا وكان لى ميل ​ 
شايلنى شيل دخلت انا الحياة ​ 
وبكرة هخرج منها شايلنى شيل ​ 
وعجبى ​ 


وانا فى الظلام من غير شعاع يهتكه ​ 
اقف مكانى بخوف ولا اتركه ​ 
ولما يجى النور واشوف الدروب ​ 
احتار زيادة ... ايهم اسلكه ​ 
وعجبى ​ 


للموضوع بقية ​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

واحدة من روائع جاهين اللى اعشقها شخصيا هى ( شيكا بيكا ) كلماتها غنتها سعاد حسنى فى فيلم المتوحشة 
كلماتها عبقرية ,ازاى قدر يحط معانى حزينة فى كلمات ساخرة ؟



شيكا بيكا وبولوتيكا ومقالب انتيكا ولا تزعل ولا تحزن اضحك بس ياويكا 
هاهاهاها على الشيكا بيكا 

انا بضحك من قلبى ياجماعة مع انى راح منى ولاعة 
وبطاقتى فى جاكته سرقوها 
وغتاتة كمان لهفوا الشماعة 
بقيت ارجف فى السقعة لكن بضحك 

والضحك ده مزيكا كهربا على ميكانيكا اضحك على الشيكابيكا 
هاهاها على الشيكا بيكا 

انا راح منى كمان حاجة كبيرة 
اكبر من انى اجبلها سيرة 
قلبى بيزغزغ روحه بروحه 
علشان يسمح منه التكشيرة 
ادعوله ينسى بقا ويضحك 

ده الضحك ده مزيكا كهربا على ميكانيكا اضحك على الشيكا بيكا 
هاهاها على الشيكا بيكا 

هتقولى الشيكابيكا ايه هى؟
هى الحركات اللى مش هى 
الفٌرقة والحرقة والغرقة 
والزومبة فى البومبة الذرية 
فبدال ما نطق ياولا لآ نضحك 

ده الضحك ده مزيكا كهربا على ميكانيا 
اضحك على الشيكا بيكا 
هاهاها على الشيكا بيكا


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

واحدة من عبقرياته اللى بحبها هى ( بانو بانو ) غنتها بردو سعاد حسنى فى فيلم شفيقة ومتولى 


بانو على اصلكو بانو 
والساهى يبطل سهيانه 
ده لاغنى ولا صيت دول جنس غويط 
وكتاب ما يبان من عنوانه 
بانو 

جربنا الحلو المتعايق ابو دم خفيف 
وبقينا معاه اخوة شقايق فاكرينه شريف 
اتاريه مش كده على طول الخط 
الطبع الردى من جواه نط 
خلاص بقا مهما انشال وانحط مفيش دمعة حزن عشانه 
بانو ايوة بانو 

وعرفنا سيد الرجالة عرفنا عين الاعيان 
من بره شهامة واصاله تشوفه تقول اعظم انسان 
انما من جوه ياعينى عليه 
بياع ويبيع حتى والديه 
واهو ده اللى اتعلمنا على ايديه القهر وقوة غليانه 
بانو ايو بانو 

دوروا وشكوا عنى شوية كفايانى وشوش 
ده أكم من وش غدر بيا ولا ينكسفوش 
وعصير العنب العنابى نقطة ورا نقطة فى عذابى 
يكشفلى حبايبى وصحابى 
يوحدنى وانا فى عز شبابى 
القلب على الحب يشابى والحب بعيد عن اوطانه 
بانو ايوة بانو


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*رورائع جميله شكرا*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *رورائع جميله شكرا*​


شكرا استاذى على المرور 
عبقريته هى فى قدرته على تجسيد معانى حزينة وعميقة فى كلمات ساخرة 
عبقرية مش هتتكرر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*ورا كل شباك ألف عين مفتوحين*
*و انا وانتي ماشيين يا غرامي الحزين*
*لو التصقنا نموت بضربة حجر*
*و لو افترقنا نموت متحسرين*​

*عجبي !!!*​ 
*===============*
*نوح راح لحاله و الطوفان استمر*
*مركبنا تايهه لسه مش لاقيه بر*
*آه م الطوفان وآهين يا بر الأمان*
*إزاي تبان و الدنيا غرقانه شر*​ 
*عجبي !!*​ 
*===============*
*علي رجلي دم .. نظرت له ما احتملت*
*علي إيدي دم.. سألت ليه ؟ لم وصلت*
*علي كتفي دم.. و حتي علي رأسي دم*
*أنا كلي دم .. قتلت ؟ ..... والا اتقتلت*​ 
*عجبي !!*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

انا كلى دم قتلت ولا اتقتلت , عجبى ...... روعة 

شكرا ياعبود اوى على المشاركة الجميلة  ديه


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

نظرت فى الملكوت كتير وانشغلت 
وبكل كلمة ليه ؟ وعشان ايه ؟سألت 
اسأل سؤال الرد يرجع سؤال 
واخرج وحيرتى اشد مما دخلت 
وعجبى 


خرج ابن ادم من العدم قلت ياه 
رجع ابن ادم للعدم قلت ياه 
تراب بيحيا ... وحى بيصير تراب 
الاصل هو الموت ولا الحياة ؟
وعجبى 


ضريح رخام فيه السعيد اندفن 
وحفرة فيها شريد من غير كفن 
مريت عليهم قلت ياللعجب 
الاتنين ريحتهم فيها نفس العفن 
وعجبى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 سبتمبر 2012)

صلاح جاهين شاعر موهوب له اشعار رائعة تغنى بها الكثير من المطربين والمطربات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*يا طير يا عالي في السما .. طظ فيك 
اوعك تكون فاكر ان ربنا مصطفيك 
بكره للتراب هتعود ويمص فيك يا حلو وتمص فيه 

وعجبي .
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

**جآهين أسطورة مش هتتعوض*

أختيآر رآآئع يآ آنجل :flowers:
 *


.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*أنا شاب لكن عمرى ولا ألف عام 
وحيد و لكن بين ضلوعى زحـــام
خايف و لكن خوفى منى أنـــــا
أخرس و لكن قلبى مليـان كلام 
عجبى !!


حبيـت .. لكن حب من غيــر حنــان
و صاحبت لكن صحبة مالهاش امان 
رحت لحكيم و أكتـر لقيـــت بلوتـى 
إن اللى جوا القلب مش ع اللسان
و عجبى !!


دخل الشتا و قفل البيـبان ع البيـــوت 
و جعل شعاع الشمس خيط عنكبوت
و حاجات كتير بتــموت فى ليل الشتا 
لكـن حـاجـات اكتــر بتــرفض تمـــوت 
و عجبى !!​*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاح جاهين شاعر موهوب له اشعار رائعة تغنى بها الكثير من المطربين والمطربات


 
شكرا استاذى على المرور هو فعلا موهبة مش هتتكرر ابدا


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا طير يا عالي في السما .. طظ فيك *​
> *اوعك تكون فاكر ان ربنا مصطفيك *
> *بكره للتراب هتعود ويمص فيك يا حلو وتمص فيه *​
> *وعجبي .*​


 
ميرسى ياعياد على مشاركتك الجميلة بالرباعية الحلو ديه :flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> ​*جآهين أسطورة مش هتتعوض*​
> أختيآر رآآئع يآ آنجل :flowers:​
> ...


 
ميرسى يا سيكرت :flowers: هو فعلا اسطورة وموهبة مش هتتكر ابدا 
شكرا على مرورك الحلو


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شقاوة شكرا على الرباعيات الجميلة 
انا بحبهم التلاتة وخصوصا انا شاب وعمرى الف عام :flowers::flowers:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*العفو يا جميلة 

عمنا صلاح مالهوش حل بجد ... كل فترة كدة هنزلك شوية رباعيات من اللى بحبها *


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

يا ما صادفت ناس ومصاحبتهمش 
وكاسات خمور وشراب ومشربتهومش 
اندم على الفرص اللى سبتها 
ولا على الفرص اللى مسبتهومش 
وعجبى 


والكون ده كيف موجود من غير حدود 
وفيه عقارب ليه وتعابين ودود 
عالم مجرب فات وقال سلامات 
ده ياما فيه سؤالات من غير ردود 
وعجبى 



احب اعيش ولو اعيش فى الغابات 
اصحى كما ولدتنى امى وابات 
طائر , حيوان , حشرة , بشر بس اعيش 
ما احلا الحياة حتى فى هيئة نبات 
وعجبى 



سهير ليالى وياما لفيت وطفت 
وف ليلة راجع فى الظلام قمت شفت 
الخوف كأنه كلب سد الطريق 
وكنت عاوز اقتله بس خفت 
وعجبى


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *العفو يا جميلة *
> 
> *عمنا صلاح مالهوش حل بجد ... كل فترة كدة هنزلك شوية رباعيات من اللى بحبها *


 
الراجل ده عقدنى ده السهل الممتنع 
ميرسى ياقمر


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

دخل الربيع يضحك لقانى حزين 
نده الربيع على اسمى لما قلت مين 
حط الربيع ازهاره جنبى وراح 
وايش تعمل الازهار للميتين 
وعجبى 


ليه ياحبيبتى ما بينا دايما سفر 
ده البعد ذنب لا يغتفر 
ليه ياحبيبتى مابينا دايما بحور 
اعدى بحر الاقى غيره اتحفر 
وعجبى 



انا كل يوم اسمع فلان عذبوه 
اسرح فى بغداد والجزاير واتوه 
ما اعجبش من اللى يطيق بجسمه العذاب 
واعجب من اللى يطيق يعذب اخوه 
وعجبى


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

اقلع غماك ياتور وارفض تلف 
اكسر تروس الساقية واشتم وتف 
قال بس خطوة كمان وخطوة كمان 
يا اوصل نهاية السكة يا البير يجف 
وعجبى 


فى يوم صحيت شاعر براحة وصفا 
الهم زال والحزن راح واختفى 
خدنى العجب وسألت نفسى سؤال 
انا مت ؟ ولا وصلت للفلسفة 
وعجبى 


السم لو كان فى الدوا ... منين يضر ؟
والموت ولو لعدونا منين يسر ؟
حط القلم فى الحبر واكتب كمان 
والعبد للشهوات منين هو حر ؟
وعجبى 


سرداب فى مستشفى الولادة طويل 
صرخات عذاب ورا كل باب وعويل 
وفى الطريق متزوقين البنات 
متزوقين للحب والمواويل 
وعجبى


----------



## elamer1000 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*روائع حلوة*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 سبتمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *روائع حلوة*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​
> *+++*​


 
شكر ليك على مرورك الطيب :flowers::flowers:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*متابعة عشان بعشقه وبحب اسلوبه قوووووووووووووووووى 
ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 سبتمبر 2012)

وقفت بين شطين علي قنطــــــــــــــــــرة

الكدب فين و الصدق فيـــــــــــن يا تري

محتار ح اموت .. الحوت خرج لي وقالي

هو الكلام يتقــــــــــــاس بالمســـــــــــطرة

عجبي !!!



سرداب في مستشفي الولاده طويل

صرخات عذاب ورا كل باب وعويل

.. وفي الطــــــريق متزوقين البنات

متزوقـــــــــــــين للحب و المواويل

عجبي !!



الدنيا أوده كـــــــــــبيره للانتظار

فيها ابن أدم زيه زي الحـــــــمار

الهم واحد .. و الملل مشــــــترك

و مفيش حمار بيحاول الانتـــــحار

عجبي !!



أيوب رماه البين بكل العـــــــــلل

سبع سنين مرضان وعنده شلل

الصــــبر طيب .. صبر أيوب شفاه

بس الأكـــــــــاده مات بفعل الملل

عجبي !!!



نسمة ربيع لكن بتكوي الوشـــــــوش

طيور جميلة بس من غير عشـــوش

قلوب بتخفق إنما وحـــــــــــــــــدها

هي الحياه كده .. كلها في الفاشوش

عجبي !!!!



يا طير يا عالي في الســــــما طظ فيك

ما تفتكرشي ربنا مصطــــــــــــــــفيك

برضـــــــــــك بتاكل دود و للطين تعًًًًودً

تمـــــــــص فيه يا حلو .. و يمص فيك

عجبي !!!​


بجد بجد انا مش متخيلة الراجل ده كان اذاي بيقدر يشوف الحياة من كل الجهات 
دي و يصورها التصويرات دي

بجد عبقري مش هيتكرر تاني 

موضوع حلووووووو جدا يا انجل ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*بصي انا بموووووت في الراجل ده

تسلمي ياحبيبتي عالتوبيك المميز ده : )
*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 سبتمبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *متابعة عشان بعشقه وبحب اسلوبه قوووووووووووووووووى *​
> *ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتى*​


 
ميرسى ياقمر وتشرفنى متابعتك الجميلة


----------



## Desert Rose (28 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> وقفت بين شطين علي قنطــــــــــــــــــرة​
> 
> الكدب فين و الصدق فيـــــــــــن يا تري​
> محتار ح اموت .. الحوت خرج لي وقالي​
> ...


 
ميرسى ياموكى على المشاركة برباعيات جميلة من رباعياته 
انا بحب بتاعت الحمار ديه اوى 
ميرسى ياقمر


----------



## Desert Rose (28 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصي انا بموووووت في الراجل ده*





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تسلمي ياحبيبتي عالتوبيك المميز ده : )*




وانا كمان بموت فيه لانه عبقرى بجد 
ميرسى ياقمر ليكى


----------



## Desert Rose (28 سبتمبر 2012)

قالوا الشقيق بيمص دم الشقيق 
والناس ماهياش ناس بحق وحقيق 
قلبى رميته وجبت غيره حجر 
داب الحجر ورجعت قلبى رقيق 
وعجبى 


يوم قلت اه .. قالوا فسد 
ده كان جدع قلبه حديد واتحسد 
رديت على اللايمين انا وقلت اه 
لو تعرفوا معنى زئير الاسد 
وعجبى 


بين موت وموت بين النيران والنيران 
على الجبل ماشيين الشجاع والجبان 
عجبى على دى الحياة وياللعجب 
ازاى انا ياتخين بقيت بهلون ؟
وعجبى 


مهبوش بخربوش الالم والضياع 
قلبى ومنزوع من الضلوع انتزاع 
يامرايتى ياللى بترسمى ضحكتى 
ياهل ترى ده وش ولا قناع 
وعجبى


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*


على رجلى دم .. نظرت له مآ أحتملت
على أيدى دم .. سألت : ليه ؟ لم وصلت
على كتفى دم وحتى على رآسى دم

أنآ كلى دم .. *قتلت* ؟ .. *ولآ أتقتلت *؟
*عجبـــى* ..*!*



يآ قرص شمس مآلهش قبة سمآ
يآ ورد من غير أرض شب ونمآ
يآ أى معنى جميل سمعنآ عليه

*آلخلق ليه عآيشين حيآة مؤلمة *
*عجبــى* ..*!
*


نظرت فى آلملكوت وكتير إنشغلت
وبكلمة ( ليه ؟ ) و ( عشآنيه ) سألت
أسأل سؤآل .. آلرد يرجع سؤآل

*وأخرج وحيرتى أشد ممآ دخلت *
*وعجبـــى* ..*!*




*.،*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*بالأحضان بالأحضان بالأحضان*
*بالأحضان يابلادنا يا حلوة بالأحضان *
*فى ميعادك يتلم ولادك ...*
*يا بلادنا*
*وتعود أعيادك*
*والغايب يشتاق لبعادك ...*
*يرجع*
*ياخدك بالأحضان *​

*بالأحضان يا حبيبتى يا امى *
*يابلادى يا غنيوة فى دمى*
*على صدرك أرتاح من همى*
*وبأمرك اشعلها نيران *​ 
*يا ما لفيت سواح متغرب*
*وأنا دمى بحبك متشرب *
*أبعد عنك قلبى يقرب*
*ويرفرف عنى العطشان *​ 
*غناها عبد الحليم 1966 *
*من ألحان كمال الطويل*​​​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> واحدة من عبقرياته اللى بحبها هى ( بانو بانو ) غنتها بردو سعاد حسنى فى فيلم شفيقة ومتولى
> 
> 
> بانو على اصلكو بانو
> ...


فعلا الاغنية دى من اروع  الاغانى والكلمات لصلاح جاهين بحبها جدا ​


----------



## زهرة الصخر (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا بحب دول بالذات*



*غمض عينيك و امشي بخفة و**دلع*
*الدنيا هي الشابة و انت الجدع*
*تشوف رشاقة خطوتك تعبدك*
*لكن انت لو بصيت **لرجليك ... تقع*
*!عجبي*​


************************************​
 
*أوصيك **يا ابني بالقمر و بالزهور*
*أوصيك بليل القاهرة المسحور*
*و إن جيت في بالك** ... اشتري عقد فل*
*لأي سمرا ... و قبري إوعك**تزور*
*!عجبي*​

**********************************​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> على رجلى دم .. نظرت له مآ أحتملت
> ...



ميرسى ياسيكرت على اختيارك الرباعيات الجميلة ديه


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالأحضان بالأحضان بالأحضان*
> *بالأحضان يابلادنا يا حلوة بالأحضان *
> *فى ميعادك يتلم ولادك ...*
> *يا بلادنا*
> ...



انا بحب الاغنية ديه جدا وصوت عبد الحليم فيها مش محتاج اتكلم عنه 
عبد الحليم وكمال الطويل كانو ثنائى مدمر


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

زهرة الصخر قال:


> *انا بحب دول بالذات*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى ياجميلة على المشاركة الجميلة ديه 
انا بحب الرباعية التانية ديه اوى


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فعلا الاغنية دى من اروع  الاغانى والكلمات لصلاح جاهين بحبها جدا ​



ميرسى يارورو ياقمر 
الاغنية كلماتها جديدة وصادمة 
واداء سعاد حسنى ليها وتجسيدها للكلمات من خلال تغيير نغمة صوتها كان عبقرية


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

يا باب ايا مقفول , امتى الدخول ؟
صبرت ياما واللى يصبر ينول 
دقيت سنين والرد يرجع لى مين ؟
لو كنت عارف مين أنا كنت اقول 
عجبى


----------



## عادل نسيم (30 يناير 2013)

*شكراً rose
مجموعة رائعة من أشعار صلاح جاهين ... شكراً علي مجهودك وعجبي !!
*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

حبيت لكن حب من غير حنان 
وصاحبت لكن صحبة ملهاش امان 
رحت لحكيم واكتر لقيت بلوتى 
ان اللى جوه القلب مش على اللسان 
عجبى


----------



## memomzs (12 فبراير 2013)

كلام  كبير


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

رجعت تانى مع شوية رباعيات لحبيبى المبدع صلاح جاهين الراجل ده مش هيجى زيه تانى 

والكون ده كيف موجود من غير حدود ؟
وفيه عقارب ليه وتعابين ودود ؟
عالم مجرب فات وقال سلامات 
ده ياما فيه سؤلات من غير ردود 
عجبى .​

ورا كل شباك الف عين مفتوحين 
وانا وانتى ماشيين ياغرامى الحزين 
لو التصقنا نموت بضربة حجر 
ولو افترقنا نموت متحسرين 
عجبى . 

نوح راح لحاله والطوفان استمر 
مركبنا تايه ولسه مش لاقيه بر
اه من الطوفان واهين عليك يابر 
ازاى تقدر تبان والدنيا غرقانة شر 
عجبى . 

ياقرص شمس ملهاش قبة سما 
ياورد من غير ارض شب ونما 
يا اى معنى جميل سمعنا عليه 
الخلق ليه عايشين حياة مؤلمة 
عجبى . 

 اعرف عيون هى الجمال والحٌسن 
واعرف عيون تاخد القلوب بالحضن 
وعيون مخيفة وقاسية وعيون كتير 
وبحس فيهم كلهم بالحزن 
عجبى . 

أيوب رماه البين بكل العلل 
سبع سنين مرضان وعنده شلل 
الصبر طيب , صبر ايوب شفاه 
بس الاكادة مات بفعل الملل 
عجبى  . 

نسمة ربيع لكن بتكوى الوشوش 
طيور جميلة بس من غير عشوش 
قلوب بتخفق انما وحدها 
هى الحياة كده , كلها فى الفاشوش 
عجبى . 


​


----------

